# Containers



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I currently get my lip balm tubes from the same place I get my other raw materials from. But they don't sell anything else. I want all sorts of different containers for different products. Does anyone have a good source for such containers at a competitive price?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

amazon or ebay 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...alm+containers&rh=i:aps,k:lip+balm+containers

If you get a better deal please post.


----------



## tgrimrpr (Mar 11, 2015)

This one is interesting. Https://www.sks-bottle.com


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Try Glory Bee. http://glorybee.com/bath-body/packaging-containers


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I did a little looking around:

http://www.brambleberry.com/Push-Tubes-Clear-P4203.aspx
If you buy 50, you get them for .62/ea.

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item/M270
This is also for the same price but at 1oz. Not sure if 1oz would be enough.

https://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin8r.html
Here is another potential. But also almost 1.00/ea.

I really like these instead:
http://www.amazon.com/Deodorant-Twi..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=155SCATGVZV4FAFSYEG6
Just need to find it cheaper!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been using SKS for the last several years. They pretty much have everything you could ask for. Very good company to deal with. I ordered 100 cases of 1 lb. jars and lids earlier this month and they were delivered via common carrier in 5 days from my order being placed. No, tax, no charge for delivery over $200.00. I looked all around and couldn't find anyone who could come close to them. Jars are much better quality than my previous supplier as well.


----------

